# can anabolic steroids be injected subcutaneously? would it work?



## mrquestion (Apr 27, 2011)

i know its all intramuscular injections, but would Subcutaneous also work, or would it be total waste of gear? what would happen to the hormone?


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

Don't fix it if aint broke, man . There are sound reason for injecting safely DEEP INTO THE MUSCLE


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I havn't looked into this extensivly, but I have read that it does have the same affect, but the activation period can be drawn out, and the dispersal rate can be thrown out.

Possibly not true, but i'de like to hear more.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

It will work fine, but the absorbtion rate will be much slower.

I know a friend, he jabs all his gear subq, he says if he gets a absess, he would much rather have a chunk of his fat cut out as a pose to muscle.


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

Far too risky in my opinion.

Green pins as deep as!


----------



## uubiduu (Apr 22, 2012)

after researching this topic for months im still unsure what kind of administration (SubQ or IM) has less risks.

The risks i see with IM are the following:

-If you get an infection/an abscess it will be deeper when injected into the muscle than into the fat layer

-PIP seems to be typical for IM injection, subq injects seem to be mostly painless

-Deep injections carry a bigger chance of hitting nerves or blood vessels

-And they seem to be more painful than subq

The two scientific studies i read on subq test injections with 0.5ml per shot say that from the 50 peeople in the study (iirc) no single adverse reaction has been seen. On the contrary many people on the boards are telling horror stories about lumps that didnt went away for months and something like that. Dont know whom to believe.

From what does it depend how smooth a subq test injection will be? From the carrier oil, the content of BA, BB, EO? If it is pharm grade or UGL?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

why subq it, you will have an oil lump under your skin till its absorbed, IM is absorbed quicker because of the blood supply to the muscle, theres not much blood supply under the skin


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

I did a subq of 1.5ml of Test400 in my glutes by accident (pin was too short) and the PIP was mental plus I had a massive painful lump on my **** for 10 days. IM is waaay better, less pip if any and only last 2 days max. Also as above the gear is absorbed much much quicker due to blood supply.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2013)

some ppl use sub q for TRT , tho its limited to small amounts and is not really feasible for anything over 0.5ml , seeing as most AAS use is at least 1ml you either need to split it into multiples or just stick to intramuscular - breaking your skin 4 times to pin 2ml subq is still giving you 4 chances of getting an infection over the 1 intra shot , unless you want to try it for TRT i would not bother.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I have tried test sub q, never again, left a sore lump for weeks, however there are people who do subq all the time and are fine

was a member on here , think he is now banned though


----------



## uubiduu (Apr 22, 2012)

im still curious where the contradiction is. study says: "Each patient took over 50 injections and not one single adverse reaction was noticed at the injection site." On the boards every second who tried subq is reporting lumps..

Is it because the stuff was UGL?

Or because you injected too much?

Im not completely against IM but dont understand how subq should be more risky than IM


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Just try it and see how it feels dude.

Subq is best for fast absorbing injections like water,

Your going to have the skin raised off from the other tissues while oil is in there like making an opening between the body and the skin giving you a lump, and there will be no blood flow in that ball of oil and that alone could be the reason guys get pip so bad as the surface tissue that is around the ball of oil may have its blood flow effected, just a guess here but that can't be good.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

I've done a few subq and don't like them, I prefer Im. subq can be done ok but I'm not a fan unless I'm stuck, 0.5 ml each shot. my lumps last about 2 weeks


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

uubiduu said:


> im still curious where the contradiction is. study says: "Each patient took over 50 injections and not one single adverse reaction was noticed at the injection site." On the boards every second who tried subq is reporting lumps..
> 
> Is it because the stuff was UGL?
> 
> ...


They injected 0.5ml iirc and used correct technique either by a nurse administering the steroid or themselves by professional instruction. I get lumps every now and then but it's not a big deal, they go after a day or so. I get less lumps now my technique is better.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

If you read the label on any pharma grade type of AAS you will see written somewhere "For intramuscular injection"

Go figure OP


----------

